# steak cook - how?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Never cooked over wood but Picking up 9 thick cut "T" bones to grill on this Sat. night - Got it loaded with about 50/50 oak and hickory logs, how would yall do it - crank it high for a bit then drop it down for a reverse sear, or just throw them on the hot grid from the get go? The part for the wood is bigger than it looks in the pic 36" pipe and its 24" tall - I put a lot of wood in that thing! - How long after lighting before the fire would be right?


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Can't help ya there, that's some real man cave shit there

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have to think that much it's not fun. Just throw the meat on and let it ride.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gotta be coals before the meat goes on. With a bare hand hold over coals if you have to move your hand, it should be at the count of 3. If less holding too low, if over holding too high. Just right at 3 at that height. Adjust grill and get those puppies grill'in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Get coals nice and hot! Sear on high heat to get a nice crust, then raise the grate and let em cook at a lower temp to Aprox 131, 132 degrees internal temp. Temp will continue to rise after taking steaks off. Remove and let rest under tinfoil for 15 to 20 mins! Or do exact opposite and reverse sear. Pour juices back over steaks! If you like anything over med rare just throw directly on coals, come back in an hour and throw steak in trash and eat the coals! Lol


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on the thickness of steaks. Follow the previous post info. If in doubt, get 2X as much steaks and do opposites of suggestions and taste test.
Like the adjustable grill height setup you have, we'll talk about schwenkbraten's later.


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

We do it some while camping. I'm no expert but you have to have coals. We usually have 2 fires set up. One on a grate and then the fire we cook on. we shovel the coals that drop through the grate into the cooking fire and cook on that. We only use hickory and oak. 
The thing I have learned over the years with steaks is to let them sit out for a while before you cook them. Like until they are almost warm. I think they turn out more tender, that may just be my opinion.

steve


----------

